# my Trophy ****



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Just mounted the first raccoon i trapped, she was in a #220 conibear bucket set last winter


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now if you folks have never garnered the nerve to try eating ***** they are delicious. The first one I had I thought it was cotton tail it was so tender and good. When they told me I was eating **** all I did was grin and ask for more. They taste a little gamier than cottontail but not as gamey as squirrels and have a lot more meat than either for sure. A decent sized **** will be quite enough for 6-8 hungry folks. Shoot, now I'm gettin hungry for **** roasted in the oven with potato's and carrots!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

After skinning a ****, I can't stomach the thought of eating one. But I heard they are good. Also Porcupines I heard are delicious too.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice mounting job!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like he's got a coke straw in his nose and he's getting accupuncture in his head. :mrgreen: 

Cool looking mount. Nice job Blueshooter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is that coming out of the nose or is it just the stick behind its head?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

just some cotton swabs holding the nostrils in place


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How much would you charge to mount a muledeer, whitetail, tan a bear hide and bleach a bear skull?? I have the capes for the deer already tanned.
I payed up front for these things to be done and the taxi pulled some sneaky stuff. Took the cops to get my stuff back and i haven't seen any money. PM me.


----------



## outdoorscrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

good job thats a great looking ****


----------

